# Duck hunting ruining deer hunting?



## Millcreekfarms (Jun 8, 2013)

Just wondered how many of yall can still focus on deer? I use to count the days till opening day of bow season but since ive took waterfowl serious all i can think about is early goose and teal !! Went bowhunting once last season but i kept hearing honkers all morning ( not sure if they were there or i was dreaming) couldnt hunt long went home and grabbed my shotgun and headed to the closest goose hole i have, im ruined waterfowl has stole my heart.


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Jun 8, 2013)

I just really seriously started duck hunting last year but have deer hunted all my life. I can barely stand the opening day of duck season!!!! It's more of a rush to me but I haven't had a wall-hanger step out in front of me either. Just like how fast-paced it is. You're in, you shoot, you're out. With deer hunting, you may go 3 weeks without seeing a deer. I'll still go deer hunting all the days I can, but when duck season starts up....that's all I'll focus on. I'm soon to be hooked on waterfowl hunting.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 8, 2013)

*Hunt ducks in the morning*

and deer in the afternoon. I deer hunt and duck hunt the same place and we don't miss a beat.


----------



## jandr1 (Jun 9, 2013)

never got to be a big deer hunter got stole by ducks in the beginning


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jun 9, 2013)

I love duck hunting but the rut still takes it all for me and spring turkey right behind it.  Truth be told I turned down several duck hunts last season so I could rabbit hunt.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 9, 2013)

Its to hot in Sept. To hunt deer. So goose hunt till the end of Sept and bow hunt till duck season opens.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 9, 2013)

Check out my album if you think deer hunting has messed up my duck hunting.


----------



## HeavyNeck91 (Jun 9, 2013)

killer elite said:


> and deer in the afternoon. I deer hunt and duck hunt the same place and we don't miss a beat.



That's right!!


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 9, 2013)

I am a member of the shootem in the neck club. 2700 feet per second 150  grain corlock bullet = cube steak


----------



## bander_TC50 (Jun 9, 2013)

killer elite said:


> and deer in the afternoon. I deer hunt and duck hunt the same place and we don't miss a beat.



this X2


----------



## BigTrucks4Life (Jun 9, 2013)

killer I bet you dont even duck hunt.  Even better I bet you are not from Mississippi


----------



## Millcreekfarms (Jun 9, 2013)

Ive killed over a hundred deer just doesnt get me excited like it use to. Ducks and geese i just cant get enough.


----------



## HuntDawg (Jun 9, 2013)

I have been duck hunting about 5 years now. Woddy's in the Beaver swamp 4 of those years. Been a hardcore deer hunter for 25 years. Well, I bought me a little yellow lab female 2 years ago, and went to Arkansas year before last, with out my young pup. That did it. I hunted the rut for 5 days last year. Took my buddy, he took a nice high 140 class deer, and I never went back to the deer woods. It looks like I am leaving my deer club, and putting all of my eggs into wing shooting. I now have a mallard honey hole, I train my dog year round, joined a dove club last year, and have booked my second trip to LA. Plan to hit public land for a week in Arkansas in January. Needless to say, I am hooked. Something about watching that little yellow dog looking for birds at sunrise is my new norm.


----------



## HuntDawg (Jun 9, 2013)

Oh, I also forgot to mention that my awesome wife encourages me to wing shoot anytime I want. You see, she has fallen in love with our little dog, and knows she was born to hunt. Heck, she even comes along on the dove hunts to video the dog working. Win, win, win for me these days.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 10, 2013)

My son and I will hunt geese and teal in September, then we deer hunt like crazy till the early duck season comes in, deer hunt after that week til regular season then it's duck only. We try to take at least 5 deer so we can fill the freezer. If we don't get em before duck season, then i guess we will eat beef instead. 


But to be honest with you, it ain't real hard to kill a deer.


----------



## jandr1 (Jun 10, 2013)

deer is to tough, but quail,dove,duck, and turkey make me HAPPY,HAPPY,HAPPY


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jun 10, 2013)

jandr1 said:


> deer is to tough, but quail,dove,duck, and turkey make me HAPPY,HAPPY,HAPPY



wow.




Goodbye


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 10, 2013)

*you know thats a big fat one*



BigTrucks4Life said:


> killer I bet you dont even duck hunt.  Even better I bet you are not from Mississippi


 on all counts.


----------



## jandr1 (Jun 10, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> wow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



or maybe I can't cook it. But deer hunting doesn't take quite the skill that waterfowl hunting does so that's probably why so many people leave deer hunting


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jun 11, 2013)

jandr1 said:


> or maybe I can't cook it. But deer hunting doesn't take quite the skill that waterfowl hunting does so that's probably why so many people leave deer hunting



It all depends on what deer you're hunting.


----------



## cpowel10 (Jun 11, 2013)

01Foreman400 said:


> I love duck hunting but the rut still takes it all for me and spring turkey right behind it.  Truth be told I turned down several duck hunts last season so I could rabbit hunt.



x2. One good deer hunt is better than a hundred good duck hunts to me. I usually duck hunt a time or two in January after deer season ends.  I've been on what people call good duck hunts around here, I just don't understand the appeal.

It blows me away that people want to kill 3 wood ducks instead of a big ole rutted up crazy buck.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 11, 2013)

*You just dont have the fever*



cpowel10 said:


> x2. One good deer hunt is better than a hundred good duck hunts to me. I usually duck hunt a time or two in January after deer season ends.  I've been on what people call good duck hunts around here, I just don't understand the appeal.
> 
> It blows me away that people want to kill 3 wood ducks instead of a big ole rutted up crazy buck.


 I have been duck hunting longer that deer hunting and I killed my first deer in 1967. I  do it all except turkey and I only do that on Thanksgiving.


----------



## joepuppy (Jun 18, 2013)

I converted 3 years ago now. I used to laugh at the duck hunters fighting for hunting spots for a little ole wood duck. I even deer hunted right behind a woody hole and they would annoy the crap out of me splashin and carrying on all morning. A friend of mine took me on the last day of the season to his honey hole and told me this would be the most fun you can have and still be home before the wife gets up. I limited out on woodies and got one merganser to boot, and I have been ruined ever since. I have three nice bucks on my wall, all have a story behind them. But every morning that I duck hunt, there is a story for as well. I still deer hunt when I need to clear my head and get away,but ducks have my passion and attention now.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 18, 2013)

Best way to getem is to wrap the anchor rope aroud their neck.


----------



## Chase4556 (Jun 19, 2013)

killer elite said:


> and deer in the afternoon. I deer hunt and duck hunt the same place and we don't miss a beat.



You got that right!



BigTrucks4Life said:


> killer I bet you dont even duck hunt.  Even better I bet you are not from Mississippi



Well, he does duck hunt. He will take a couple pop shots at them in between his war stories. 


I'm a deer hunter at heart, birds come second to that even after duck and turkey hunting. Grew up deer hunting and loving it, hard to get away from what got me in the woods to begin it all.


----------



## Millcreekfarms (Jun 19, 2013)

I use to be a whitetail nut but just cant think about nothin but ducks anymore i guess it has alot to do with owning my first lab they are amazeing dogs mine is only 11 months old but easily the smartest dog ive ever owned.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 20, 2013)

You know your good when you kill deer and ducks on the same day


----------



## Chase4556 (Jun 20, 2013)

killer elite said:


> You know your good when you kill deer and ducks on the same day



Living the life!


----------



## Wlrountree (Jun 21, 2013)

Messed around and a good buddy of mine from Arkansas got me to go duck hunting with him last year. I had been a few times before but never with decoys. First morning and I was hooked. Messed around and this past spring he took me turkey hunting. I've deer hunted my entire life and I can honestly say that I'll climb in my stand when it's convienit just to try and put some in the freezer but I'll never count down the days to opening season again.


----------



## Bucky T (Jun 21, 2013)

I'll go duck hunting during in January and that is about it.

Very fun, fast paced, etc.  Wing shooting is plain fun!  

But..  I have a very patient personality.  I can sit in a deer stand all day long,  not see a deer, and still walk out smiling.

Deer hunting is what I truly love to do.  Well...  Turkey hunting too!


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 21, 2013)

*yea*



Chase4556 said:


> Living the life!


 when your not in some bunker over in that big sandbox hidein out from those incoming mortar rounds and AK47 fire.


----------

